

Yelp Dataset Challenge Is Doubling Up - soupsranjan
http://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2015/02/yelp-dataset-challenge-is-doubling-up.html

======
soupsranjan
Two years, four highly competitive rounds, over $35,000 in cash prizes awarded
and several hundred peer-reviewed papers later: the Yelp Dataset Challenge is
doubling up. We are proud to announce our latest dataset that includes
information about local businesses in 10 cities across 4 countries. This
dataset contains 1.6M reviews and 500K tips by 366K users for 61K businesses
along with rich attributes data (such as hours of operation, ambience, parking
availability) for these businesses, social network information about the
users, as well as aggregated check-ins over time for all these users. This
treasure trove of local business data is waiting to be mined and we can’t wait
to see you push the frontiers of data science research with our data. Submit
your Data Science project by June 30, 2015 to win one of several prizes.

